# how to enable statitic module in iptables

## harrywang

The following commands will have two results on my two machines.

[cmd]

iptables -A  PREROUTING -t mangle -i eth0 -p tcp -s 10.10.1.10 -d 10.10.1.20 --dport 7890 -m state --state NEW -m statistic --mode nth --every 1 --packet 0 -j CONNMARK --set-mark 0x1ed20100 

[RESULT#1]

[root@Rhel5-1 dfm2]# service iptables status

Table: mangle

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

num  target     prot opt source               destination         

1    CONNMARK   tcp  --  10.10.1.10           10.10.1.20           tcp dpt:7890 state NEW statistic mode nth every 1 CONNMARK set 0x1ed20100

[RESULT#2]

[root@test235 dfmserver]# service iptables status

Table: mangle

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

num  target     prot opt source               destination         

1    CONNMARK   tcp  --  10.10.1.10           10.10.1.20          tcp dpt:7890 state NEW UNKNOWN match `statistic' CONNMARK set 0x1ed20100 

why is "UNKNOW match" reported in RESULT#2? 

how to enalbe statitic module in iptables? 

Did you have such a question?

----------

## massimo

Is the appropriate module loaded? What does you kernel .config look like?

----------

